# ET? Isn't he an alien...?



## Harlequin (Dec 17, 2009)

*TOY-BOX

DOES ANYONE REMEMBER AND LOVE TOY-BOX?

*They weren't quite as popular as Aqua, way back when, but they're fucking brilliant.

ET IS AN ALIEN AND HE IS KIND OF SPACY, COMING FROM THE UNIVERSE TO PARTY AND GO CRAZY

seriously. WWW Girl, Wizard of Oz... Tarzan and Jane. <3<3<3

EXPRESS YOUR LOVE


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 17, 2009)

asdhuti

YES
YES
YES


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 18, 2009)

BE MY WIZARD OF OZ TAILSY

YOU KNOW IT TO BE YOUR DESIRE


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 18, 2009)

I AM A SUPERSTAR WITH A BIG BIG HOUSE AND A BIG BIG CAR!

I AM A SUPERSTAR AND I DON'T CARE WHO YOU ARE, HARLE.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 18, 2009)

... D: 

BUT BUT BUT

DON'T YOU KNOW WHAT LOVE IS ALL ABOUT?


----------



## Simon Harron (Dec 24, 2009)

Holy fuck, I haven't listened to Toy Box in daaaaaaays XD

Sadly enough I found out about them through Naruto AMVs. Whatever, they are awesome and, IMO, superior to Aqua.


----------



## nastypass (Dec 24, 2009)

May I ask what this nonsense is?


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 24, 2009)

Toy-Box: The greatest Europop/dance band in the world.

They're better than Aqua clearly. CLEARLY.

I AM A SUPERSTAR, WALKER. WITH A BIG BIG HOUSE AND A BIG BIG CAR.

srs though if you've never heard of Toy-Box you're missing out big time.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

too late


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 31, 2009)

"too late" as in "you discovered them too late" or "too late" as in "too late; I missed them and I enjoy it"?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 31, 2009)

too late as in - too old to enjoy this shit still :(


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 3, 2010)

_you are never too old_

srs it's true, you can never be too old for Toy-Box. 

*they are my love*


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2010)

i need my guitars to be downtuned


----------

